# fritzbox Fax über Cupsdrucker ebuild

## Tinitus

Hallo,

gibt es für diese Programme schon irgendwo ebuilds:

Fritz Fun

libcapifax

libcapi

ffgtk-dial

?

Quelle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ffgtk

Merkmale:¶

    *      Unterstützung von Speedport- und FRITZ!Box-Routern

    *      Fax-Versand und -Empfang

            Akzeptiert nur auf der FAX-MSN eingehende FAX

            Eine Option um die Bildqualität von Faxen zu ändern

            Eine Option um die minimale Datenrate von Faxübertragungen festzusetzen

    *      Anrufmonitor zur Anzeige aller eingegangenen, ausgegangenen und verpassten Anrufe

    *      Blinkendes Programm-Symbol bei verpassten Anrufen

    *      Signalisierung von Anrufen

            per Popup

            wahlweise zusätzlich durch eine Soundausgabe

    *      Auswahl von Klängen (Sounddateien) für ein- und abgehende Anrufe

    *      Ausführen von externen Programmen bei Anrufen (eingehend/ausgehend; zu Beginn/nach Beendigung)

    *      Abrufen und Löschen der Anruferliste

    *      Ausdrucken der Anruferliste

    *      Automatisches Speichern der Anruferliste auf Festplatte für eine spätere Bearbeitung

    *      Import von CSV-Dateien für Anruferliste und Adressbücher

    *      Rückwärtssuche von Telefonnummern über eigene Adressbücher oder über Online-Dienste (dasoertliche, 11880, goyellow, gelbeseiten)

    *      Native Unterstützung für ffgtk-, FritzFon-, Evolution- und Thunderbird-Adressbücher (mit Bildern) ohne den Umweg über eine CSV-Datei

    *      Export des genutzten Adressbuches in eine CSV-Datei

    *      Internetverbindung neu aufbauen

    *      Informationen zu maximalen Datenraten der DSL-Verbindung beziehen

    *      Anzeige und Speicherung der externen IP-Adresse im Speicher

Exklusive FRITZ!Box-Features:

    *      Wahl-Dialog mit Auflege-Funktion

    *      Wählen von Telefonnummern vom Rechner aus und Weiterleitung des Gesprächs an ein beliebiges Endgerät

            über Auswahl eines Eintrags im Anrufmonitor

            über eine manuelle Eingabe der Telefonnummer

            über eine partielle Eingabe von Namen im Adressbuch

funktioniert mit folgenden Routern:

Quelle:http://tabos.org/ffgtk/introduction.php

    * FRITZ!Box Fon

    * FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN

    * FRITZ!Box Fon ATA

    * FRITZ!Box 5010

    * FRITZ!Box 5012

    * FRITZ!Box 5050

    * FRITZ!Box 5140

    * FRITZ!Box 7050

    * FRITZ!Box 7113

    * FRITZ!Box 7140

    * FRITZ!Box 7141

    * FRITZ!Box 7150

    * FRITZ!Box 7170

    * FRITZ!Box 7240

    * FRITZ!Box 7270

    * Speedport W501 V

    * Speedport W701 V

    * Speedport W721 V

    * Speedport W900 V

    * Speedport W920 V

    * Eumex 300 IP

Ebenso ist der Faxversand über einen Cupswrapper möglich. D.h. aus jeder Anwendung Datei --> Drucken...Fax Nummer eingeben ...fertig.

Wer kann die ebuilds erstellen? Leider reichen meine Programmiererfahrungen dafür nicht.

Einfach installieren möchte ich die Programme auch nicht, da ein deinstallieren ja so nicht einfach wieder möglich ist.

Danke schon mal für jede Idee!

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Mon Dec 14, 2009 2:47 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Tinitus

Eigentlich werden diese Programme ja nur per "Dreisatz ./configure make make install installiert.

Wie geht das mit einem ebuild am einfachsten?

G. R.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ebuild Howto. Hab damit aber auch noch nicht viel gemacht.

----------

## SvenFischer

ebuild Vorschläge werden oft im Gentoo bugzilla (https://bugs.gentoo.org/) veröffentlicht.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

da ich es nicht hinbekommen habe möchte ich das Thema noch mal nach oben schieben.

G. R.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich hänge mich mal mit Interesse dran  :Smile: 

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nun muß ich wohl selber anfangen:

Hier mein erster Versuch für libcapi20:

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/fritz-fun/libcapi/libcapi-3.0.5a.ebuild

DESCRIPTION="Libcapi for Fritz Fun"

HOMEPAGE="http://tabos.org/ffgtk/download.php"

SRC_URI="http://tabos.org/ffgtk/download/libcapi20-3.0.5a.tar.bz2"

LICENSE=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64 ppc x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND=""

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        "

src_unpack() {

        unpack libcapi20

        cd "libcapi20"

        ./configure

        make

        }

src_install() {

        emake \

                install || die "emake install failed"

        dodoc DESIGN NEWS README TODO

```

1. Problem:

die Datei liegt unter:

```
http://tabos.org/ffgtk/download/libcapi20-3.0.5a.tar.bz2
```

wenn ich das 20 in den ebuild Namen mit aufnehme klappt es nicht mit der Ersetzung. Deshalb habe ich den kompletten Pfad ins ebuild mit aufgebnommen.

2. Problem wie entpacke ich in den richtigen Ordner und führe ein ./configure aus?

G. R.

Edit 

media-libs/spandsp wird zur Übersetzung benötigt.

----------

## Tinitus

Das ffgtk ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/fritz-fun/libcapi/libcapi-3.0.5a.ebuild

DESCRIPTION="Fritz Fun"

HOMEPAGE="http://tabos.org/ffgtk/download.php"

SRC_URI="http://tabos.org/ffgtk/download/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64 ppc x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND=""

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        "

src_unpack() {

        unpack

        ${A}

        cd"${S}"

        ./configure

        }

src_install() {

        emake \

                install || die "emake install failed"

        dodoc DESIGN NEWS README TODO

```

Hier scheitert es am richigen entpacken, da ein tar.gz File.

Dann sollte im entpackten Verzeichnis ein  ./autgen.sh ausgeführt werden.

Dann ein make dann ein make install

Wer kann helfen?

G. R.

----------

